# The 10/22 is ready for the range



## A_J

Finished upgrading the 10/22 this weekend:










Started life as a std carbine:

- Tactical Solutions threaded fluted barrel w/ comp (needed to put something on the end for now, but looking forward to trying out my friends suppressor on it)

- Hogue overmolded stock (see my Midway thread in the vendor feedback section), with spacer to bring LOP to 14" and sleeve for adjusting comb height

- Power Custom trigger kit (EZ install and trigger is 100% better)

- Volquartsen bolt stop

- Butler Creek steel lips 25rnd mag and extended release

- Harris bipod

- And the Leupold M1 10X I had inherited from my Dad


----------



## DevilsJohnson

That's pretty nice. I have a 22 I'm doing some stuff with too. I lucked into an AMT rifle that they made only one year if I remember right. It's made almost exact to the Ruger 10-22 except it has a steel receiver rather than the aluminum one in most Ruger.

How do you like the TS barrel? I have been looking at them for a while for my MKIII and my rifle project.

Here's mine as it is so far :smt023


----------



## Lethaltxn

So what's the total damage?


----------



## DJ Niner

A_J said:


> Finished upgrading the 10/22 this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started life as a std carbine:
> 
> - Tactical Solutions threaded fluted barrel w/ comp (needed to put something on the end for now, but looking forward to trying out my friends suppressor on it)
> 
> - Hogue overmolded stock (see my Midway thread in the vendor feedback section), with spacer to bring LOP to 14" and sleeve for adjusting comb height
> 
> - Power Custom trigger kit (EZ install and trigger is 100% better)
> 
> - Volquartsen bolt stop
> 
> - Butler Creek steel lips 25rnd mag and extended release
> 
> - Harris bipod
> 
> - And the Leupold M1 10X I had inherited from my Dad


VERY nice!

That ought to get-er-done, especially with that Leupold on top! :smt023


----------



## DJ Niner

DevilsJohnson said:


> That's pretty nice. I have a 22 I'm doing some stuff with too. I lucked into an AMT rifle that they made only one year if I remember right. It's made almost exact to the Ruger 10-22 except it has a steel receiver rather than the aluminum one in most Ruger.
> 
> How do you like the TS barrel? I have been looking at them for a while for my MKIII and my rifle project.
> 
> Here's mine as it is so far :smt023


Another nice one! Cool stock!


----------



## VasSigmeister

I really like the look of this gun... A lot!:smt023


----------

